# Soft Top Won't Close



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Typical

The soft top just jammed while closing. Gave the message on the DIS 'Soft Top Cannot Be Used'

I released the pressure valve and pulled it up manually until mostly closed, then the motors took over to secure the latches in place thankfully, rather than pulling the centre pod apart and using the tool.

Seems to want to open when flicking the roof button, but not brave enough now to open it fully for want of getting it stuck open overnight. Windows drop fine, and when it was down, the flaps came up manually

Am I buggered? Engine was running while trying to close it originally.

It is exceptionally hot here today, could it have got hot and bothered?

Thanks

PS, I returned the release valve to the 'closed' position - was that the right thing to do? Not shown in this video


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Tried the roof, it jammed again from closed. Released the pressure again to manually close it.

It's buggered.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like the servo motors on the flaps dude.


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Just read this thread, this is it. When roof down flaps open but no roof movement

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=235202&p=2553784&hilit=roadster+roof+broken#p2553784

So is it a 'recall' of sorts?


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Booked in tomorrow to be looked at *sigh* (Looks wistfully at 30c weather outside)


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Try being without it for 8 weeks!!


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Lyons said:


> Try being without it for 8 weeks!!


I don't like the sound of that ... ???


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

It would have been alright if it wasn't the best summer in years!


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Why 8 weeks?


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

By the time I got it booked in initially, then they ordered in all parts but the ones it turned out to need, so had to wait another 3 weeks for them to arrive, and now its been in just under a week getting the work done.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Mine needed new struts and pump though, not a flap issue.


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Lyons said:


> Mine needed new struts and pump though, not a flap issue.


Ah gotcha!Well it's there now, with printouts from the thread above. So let's see ...

Audi are the ONLY manufacturer I know that charge to diagnose a problem? WTF?


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Is yours in warranty?

Surely all manufacturers charge to diagnose a problem as you're using their labour, no?


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

So, car spent the morning at Tonbridge Audi

The fault generated on VAG was 'Implausible Signal for rear flap motors'

This apparently means they didn't receive the signal needed to shut them. Once this happens the system locks out until it is reset on VAG by Audi. They didn't seem to know why it might have happened or if the clearing the codes would be a permanently fix - the roof now working after clearing the codes.

They obviously offered to replace the motors at £360 all in, which I politely declined, opting to see if clearing the codes lasts as a fix ... funnily enough.

The tech seemed to suggest that it doesn't take much to upset to a roadster roof. He told me about a customer who had a slanted driveway that caused failures of the roof, and one that couldn't be replicated at the dealership - until they did the test at the customer's home - discovering the slanted driveway to be the cause. This is itself seems ridiculous to me. He said there was a very real possibility the current heat had caused the switches to 'have a moment'.

So, £72.60 later, for the diagnosis, I have a working roof, how long it lasts only time will tell, but at the worst way I am in for a £360 bill at some point, which while hardly 'cheap' isn't as bad as it could have been.

The TSB/Open Recall in the thread above is chassis number specific, my car does not (conveniently) fall into that category, but despite that, going fore-armed this morning was wise. I suspect I'd have simply been given a bill for £360 otherwise.

Roof open now, I'll be shutting it later when it cools down a bit - on a level surface.

Will update this post as and if required, for now I'll be enjoying the sunshine with the roof down


----------



## 911 Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

My roof is always playing up - I would never buy another cabriolet. clear codes and works then a few weeks later it wont. Been to 2 audi dealers, who really don't have much of an idea and are not interested in trying to fix it. All they want to do is flog me tyres and a service!


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Honestly don't think I'll be buying Audi again. Shocking ownership experience so far.

I dunno, sun comes out for a few days and all of a sudden roadster roofs are dropping like window regulators (but we won't go there eh? ...)


----------



## 911 Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

I hate to say it here - but I agree - ownership has been a shocking experience and the main dealers have been shocking. I was due to buy an Audi RS4 (instead of a 911) but not now.


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

911 Guy said:


> I hate to say it here - but I agree - ownership has been a shocking experience and the main dealers have been shocking. I was due to buy an Audi RS4 (instead of a 911) but not now.


Worst premium brand car I've ever owned, and I've had them all, BMs, Mercs and Porsches ...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Premium price but not a premium car lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just to note my drive is on a slope and smack in the sun, will let you know if mine packs up eventually too but so far nothing. More worrying though is if you have motors fixed etc will they not simply fail again if you are still opening roof on a sloped drive


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Premium price but not a premium car lol


It's a four-wheeled iPhone ...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6Kent said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Premium price but not a premium car lol
> ...


LMAO, now that's an interesting image in my mind :lol:
They certainly aren't made to last!


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Quick update on the roof: All seems well following the fault codes being cleared. It's due to piss down forever after tomorrow so hopefully won't see the issue again until next summer ... well, heatwave :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6Kent said:


> Quick update on the roof: All seems well following the fault codes being cleared. It's due to piss down forever after tomorrow so hopefully won't see the issue again until next summer ... well, heatwave :roll:


The rain is only meant to happen for a day or two, after that the sun will be beaming again 8)


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Mine goofed up once, on the morning after I picked it up, but has been fine since (touch wood!), and I have it down whenever it's not raining, and always put it up when parked for fear of bird crap :lol:

I also have a sloped drive, but the one time it did go wrong was on a perfectly flat car park.. go figure!

I do think Pat is on to something about lack of use though, I'd make sure it's used as regularly as it can be, any slight bit of seizing up will probably have the sensors having a hissy fit and the nice flashing roof light.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

This just happened to me today! :x

Infact this post just saved my life taking me through the manual roof process.

This week was going to be seriously damaging my wallet with road tax due and two rear tyres. 
God only knows what the damage will be to get the roof sorted :?

Is it going to be a case of taking it to the dealers or can I do any manual checks?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That's a bummer for you Ajayp. Hope it's not too costly to fix.
Reading your signature, it must be one of the most highly specced 3.2s I've seen.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

moro anis said:


> That's a bummer for you Ajayp. Hope it's not too costly to fix.
> Reading your signature, it must be one of the most highly specced 3.2s I've seen.


Thanks Moro anis, - well I have just bought the years tax and new rear tyres today so I think I may have to wait a little till I take it into Audi. To be honest I am dreading it already giving them the opportunity to completely rinse my wallet out - 

Spec wise yeah, I haven't as yet seen one similar spec to mine -  Should work in my favour can time to sell - 

How's your TTS doing??


----------



## GeorgeAlex (Mar 4, 2013)

V6Kent said:


> Quick update on the roof: All seems well following the fault codes being cleared. It's due to piss down forever after tomorrow so hopefully won't see the issue again until next summer ... well, heatwave :roll:


please help!! how can I clear the fault codes for the soft top it wont close I had it done once at a mechanic but they charged me a lot and now it happened again. any way I can do it my self please ?


----------



## Miss Mack (Jun 19, 2013)

HI
My Audi TT 2008 has a problem with the roof. I had it repaired about 18 months ago but it has gone again. Roof had been working fine all day then when I tried to put it up the windows went down and the flaps lifted then nothing happened. I managed to get it bk up manually. I have been advised that the fluid was not topped up last time it ws repaired so the pump has run dry? Does this sound familiar?


----------



## Yamitime (Jun 7, 2014)

Happened to me yesterday ,I put the roof up whilst driving and may have gone a little faster than the roof liked. Opened fine but on arrival at home it got stuck half closed.
Managed to find the vagcom cable and laptop. Had some error codes so I cleared them but no joy.
I let the pressure out of the system causing the roof to lower fully and locked the pressure screw back.
Once again cleared the codes , disconnected vagcom ,turned off keys, then got in car as normal and hey presto roof works.
Happened once last year too whilst a friend was opening the passenger door as I operated the roof .
Same thing cleared codes and bingo. Roof seems to like being opened fully for the reset to work.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I just added this post on manually closing the top. I also included a PDF with a bit more detail and pictures.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1347161


----------

